
Firefox 3 - Good PR, Poor Execution  - jmorin007
http://ostatic.com/165362-blog/firefox-3-good-pr-poor-execution
======
Ravenlock
Agree. This was really disappointing - I mean, obviously the vast majority of
us have already known for a long time FF 3 was coming, and we would have
upgraded to it when it was available. The only reason to try to push for a
huge "record setting" download day is to get the word out to _new_ users.

Now whatever new users were drawn in by it only know that on the day they
specifically hyped up as "the day to get FF 3", Mozilla failed to even keep
their own servers up. That might speak well of the idea's popularity, but it
certainly doesn't speak well of their planning.

In short (too late), don't throw a party if you're not equipped to handle the
guests.

------
kleevr
I know I was dumb found to find that they hadn't pushed distribution through
bit torrent.

